# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > آموزش: سئو دوره ای چیست و چه تاثیری در رتبه سایت دارد؟

## parswebdesign

برای موتورهای جستجو ترافیک وب سایت در ارتباط با کلمه کلیدی اهمیت بسیاری  دارد. در واقع کلماتی که موجب هدایت کاربر به سایت می شود می توانند موجب  بهبود رتبه سایت شود. برخی از کلمات در بازه های زمانی به صورت فصلی یا  دوره ای بیشتر مورد جستجو قرار می گیرند. سئو  دوره ای در ارتباط با شناسایی و پیش بینی کلمات جستجو شده کاربران فعالیت  می کند. چنانچه بتوان رفتار کاربران را پیش بینی کرد می توان موجب افزایش  بازدید کنندگان در دوره مشخص شد. برای مثال جستجوی برخی کلاس های تقویتی در  فصل تابستان بیشتر می شود. به نظر شما "شستشوی قالی" یا " اسباب کشی" در  کدام  بازه های زمانی بیشتر جستجو می شود؟ برای سئو دوره ای باید این اصول را رعایت کرد:

*برنامه ریزی تقویم سئو دوره ای*
تقویم سئو دوره ای به مفهوم برنامه ریزی برای دوره های پر بازدید است.  بهینه سازی را یک ماه قبل از فرا رسیدن زمان مورد نظر شروع کنید و برای  دوره پر بازدید آماده شوید. برای مثال از یک ماه قبل نسبت به تأمین محتوا و  سئو محصولاتی که برای فروش شب عید آماده شد اقدام کنید.

*ایجاد صفحات ویژه با کلمات کلیدی مخصوص*
صفحه فرود سایت را برای دوره های پر بازدید بهینه سازی کنید. سایت علاوه بر  موتورهای جستجو برای کاربران نیز باید جذاب باشد. از انفجار صفحات دوره ای  در مدتی محدود دوری کنید. برخی از صاحب‌نظران ایجاد 3 صفحه دوره ای سئو  شده و با کیفیت را مطلوب می دانند و بیش از آن برای کاربر ملال آور است.

*به روز رسانی تگ توضیحات*
تگ توضیحات را با توجه به سئو دوره ای به طور موقت تغییر دهید استفاده از  کلمات خاص فصل، موجب قرار گرفتن در بین نتایج جستجو می شود. توضیحات متا یک  راه مؤثر برای جلب کاربران به سایت است در بازه های زمانی این قسمت را  بهینه سازی کنید.

*تقویت صفحات دوره ای*
اشتباه رایج در بین مدیران سایت ها حذف صفحات دوره ای پس از مدت مشخصی است.  این کار ایندکس صفحه را در موتورهای جستجو حذف نمی کند ولی موجب از دست  دادن امتیاز صفحه می شود.صفحات دوره ای را برای زمان مناسب نگاهداری کنید  حذف پست های دوره ای نمره منفی در پی داشته و آسیب جدی به سئو سایت می  زند.البته بهتر است صفحات دوره ای را پس از تاریخ مشخص از صفحه اصلی  برداشته و در بایگانی نگاهداری کرد. به روز رسانی این صفحات در دوره های  آینده و فصول بعدی بسیار توصیه شده است. به سادگی می توان محتوای صفحات  دوره ای را در موعد مقرر بهینه سازی کرد. این امر موجب بهبود رتبه سایت  خواهد شد.اهمیت بهینه سازی و سئو سایت  در جذب بازدید کنندگان بر کسی پوشیده نیست مهم این است که بتوان از ازدحام  کاربران اینترنتی در زمان مشخص حداکثر بهره را برد. ارتباط بین کسب و کار و  محصولات با حوادث و رویدادهایی که کاربران به آن علاقه نشان می دهند هنری  است که هر سئوکار ماهری باید به خوبی از آن آگاه باشد.

منبع: طراحی سایت پارس وب دیزاین

----------


## darna_computer

مطالب بسیار خوبی بود.
خدا خیرتون بده.

----------

